# Graves: Fertility, Pregnancy, Breastfeeding



## gravy (Jun 27, 2010)

I am a diabetic and thinking about trying for another baby endo just discovered I have Graves disease.. here I was thinking this is just what being a mum feels like - crazy and exhausting!

My resting pulse is 130 and I have lost 4 kilos in 2 weeks, I have realised my mind is going a million miles an hour, I feel utterly exhausted despite lots of sleep but find it hard to get to sleep, I have been picking lots opf fights with my husband and failed all of the endos muscle and reflex tests..

Given it took my endo 3 weeks to check my bloodtest and get back to me I have lost faith in him but there are no more endos in my area. he has me on 20 of Neo- Mercazole and I have an ultrasound appointment on my thyroid, as I am breastfeeding my 6 month old daughter he didnt put me on beta-blockers, nor the xray tests. He is sure it is Graves from my results and given I have diabeties another autoimmune disease.

I am very fearful of the radio-iodine proceedures as I just dont think I could be away from my baby daughter for so long. My doctor made this therapy sound like it was pretty certain and the best option but reading up on information over the net I am seeing this is not always neccesary? It has givne me hope that even if I could get to five years it would be easier on my family..

I was so excited to be starting a bigger family and the Graves diagnosis has just really crushed me. I had a very difficult pregnancy last time with diabeties, and now I will have Graves to deal with too.

My endo talked about remission during pregnancy when the immune system is naturally suppressed- but then went on to tell me at the moment it would be impossible for me to fall - and if i did "my body would get rid of it" . ...

so how long does it typically take for the body to stabilise to be able to get pregnant.. and to safely carry and not affect the pregnancy or baby...

Have Gravies had successful pregnancies and did you choose to breastfeed while on medication..?

Do any Gravies also have diabeties?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gravy said:


> I am a diabetic and thinking about trying for another baby endo just discovered I have Graves disease.. here I was thinking this is just what being a mum feels like - crazy and exhausting!
> 
> My resting pulse is 130 and I have lost 4 kilos in 2 weeks, I have realised my mind is going a million miles an hour, I feel utterly exhausted despite lots of sleep but find it hard to get to sleep, I have been picking lots opf fights with my husband and failed all of the endos muscle and reflex tests..
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board and I am sure that others with your experience will be along to comment.

Please do consider that these medical issues are genetic.

If you have RAI (radiation), plan on a good 18 months before getting pregnant. They say 1year but I always like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## gravy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Andros.. I wish there was just a safe easy solution


----------

